# [E60/CIC] Reading FSC 001B file with K+DCAN...



## columb (May 19, 2014)

Hi,

Is there any way to read 1B file from E60 using K+DCAN cable? As I understand from reading countless forum posts (via Google) ICOM is required for E60... however, I've seen some ICOM emulators (with/without USB dongles) and here is my first question: Has anyone tried reading 1B file using K+DCAN USB cable, "BMW SWID Reader" and one of those emulators?

Is there any other way to read that file? I've tried with "CIC Special Utility" but that file is in wrong format/missing some data so it's useless.

As I'm an IT engineer (UNIX/Linux, with small experience in programming - but not in recent versions of Windows) I'm thinking that it should be fairly easy to read part of the memory using cable which can program/update other modules in the car. Also, as CIC Special Utility has access to CIC (ViM, languages, reboot...) over K+DCAN cable lets me believe that memory is accessible and we should be able to read it. Are there any other people who could possibly go through brain-storm session and maybe we could do tool to read that part of memory/that file  ? I'm sure a lot of people would benefit from it...

I don't have access to ICOM and I don't know anyone here in UK with one so I'm stuck.

To summarise:

1. Is it possible to read 001B FSC file from E60 using K+DCAN cable and if so how/ with what tool?
2. What's stopping us from writing software which could access that part of car's memory over K+DCAN cable (like SWID reader over ICOM)?

Many thanks in advance!
Chris


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Afaik you need an ICOM to read out the 1B-file from an e-series car. It's not possible to get one with a K+DCAN cable or an emulator. I don't know any tools whioch can realize that.

CU Oliver


----------



## damascus7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Confirmed. Today I had friends 2010 E93 for map update. I tried to read the code with various software with my D-CAN cable with no luck. The 1B file was incomplete or a lot of errors came in the software for example IFH-009 No response from control unit etc. When I used my ICOM and configured it with Ediabas.ini and IToolRadar (and checked in INPA for 2 black dots) same software as before read 1B file like a charm. Everything went well. I prepared lifetime FSC code 
Yes you can change language in CIC and VIM and also other stuff with CIC Mafia and CIC Special Utility via D-CAN, but for FSC codes you need ICOM used together with CIC utilities.


----------



## czachari (Sep 28, 2005)

*Hey, do you only need ICOM B for E60?*



damascus7 said:


> Confirmed. Today I had friends 2010 E93 for map update. I tried to read the code with various software with my D-CAN cable with no luck. The 1B file was incomplete or a lot of errors came in the software for example IFH-009 No response from control unit etc. When I used my ICOM and configured it with Ediabas.ini and IToolRadar (and checked in INPA for 2 black dots) same software as before read 1B file like a charm. Everything went well. I prepared lifetime FSC code
> Yes you can change language in CIC and VIM and also other stuff with CIC Mafia and CIC Special Utility via D-CAN, but for FSC codes you need ICOM used together with CIC utilities.


Thx


----------

